# Грыжа позвоночника и защемление седалищного нерва



## Vanilla (25 Мар 2015)

У меня грыжа позвоночника и защемление седалищного нерва, мучаюсь 5 месяцев. Скорее всего повлияли нагрузки, занималась кардио быстрый шаг и фитнес, но занималась на износ. Были боли в спине, пользовалась мазью и все прошло. Через 3 месяца защемление, обратилась ко врачу. Врач невролог на момент осмотра сказала сделать мрт. Сделала (грыжа межпозвоночного диска кресцового отдела и защемление нерва. Диагноз был - ничего не поделаешь, спать на твердом, ходить в бассейн и вес сбросить. Можно лишь облегчить боль и отправила к физилтерапевту. Физилтерапевт прописала несколько сеансов токов и уколы, но ничего не изменилось. Она побоялась  меня лечить, так как в июне делали по женски операцию. Попросила выписку, я привезла, но больше ничего не назначила. Я пару месяцев ходила в бассейн, но облегчения не почувствовала. Затем друзья попросили помочь поработать месяц у них консультантом, работа парой сидячая, но в основном подвижная. В тот период ночами спала хорошо, уставала и боли были редкие и не сильные, в самом начале было тяжко очень и боли сильные , сейчас меньше, но я напрочь забыла что такое нормальный сон, сплю по 2-3 часа и просыпаюсь, брожу по квартире и снова пытаюсь заснуть. Столько всего в инете и такие страшные диагнозы, что растерялась. Завтра иду к другому неврологу, но боюсь опять такого же исхода, а сама не знаю с чего начать.


----------



## dr.dreval (25 Мар 2015)

Доброе утро!


Vanilla написал(а):


> Сделала МРТ


Покажите.


----------



## Vanilla (25 Мар 2015)

Доброе! Если можно так сказать. Постараюсь сегодня выложить


----------



## dr.dreval (25 Мар 2015)

Насколько сильно болит правая нога? Мешает работе, семейной жизни?
Какими методами лечились?


----------



## Vanilla (25 Мар 2015)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> Насколько сильно болит правая нога? Мешает работе, семейной жизни?
> Какими методами лечились?


Иногда вообще забываю что меня что то мучает, но ночами и ближе к утру иногда очень болит, но боль не острая, а тянущаяся и ноет. Выпала из жизни, с друзьями почти не общаюсь, я не замужем, дела по дому делаю конечно, но долго стоять например мыть посуду я не могу, начинает прямо ныть спина. Работа была до болезни сидячая за компьютер чаще всего. Токами уколы грела плавала. Но больше мне врачи ничего не предложили сказав, что я понимаю тебе больно, но это не лечится, будет легче, и будут обострения. Все эти месяцы я практически не спала. Урывками. Так хочется жить нормально, но даже не знаю с чего начать.


----------



## dr.dreval (25 Мар 2015)

Лечитесь консервативно, обратитесь за помощью к мануальным терапевтам форума. Если в течении полугода не получите желаемого результата после консервативного лечения, то возможна постановка вопроса об эндоскопическом удалении грыжи диска.


----------



## Vanilla (25 Мар 2015)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> Лечитесь консервативно, обратитесь за помощью к мануальным терапевтам форума. Если в течении полугода не получите желаемого результата после консервативного лечения, то возможна постановка вопроса об эндоскопическом удалении грыжи диска.


Спасибо большое за подсказку.


----------



## doc (25 Мар 2015)

Vanilla написал(а):


> Но больше мне врачи ничего не предложили сказав, что я понимаю тебе больно, но это не лечится, будет легче, и будут обострения.


Они не правы. Это лечится.
Вы рефреном повторяете слова о защемлении нерва. Какого? Никаких симптомов, указывающих на защемление у Вас нет. Вам показана мануальная терапия. И отнеситесь ответственно к выбору врача, а то опять начнут Вам рассказывать про защемлённые нервы. И обязательно начните делать лечебную физкультуру, попросите доктора подобрать Вам упражнения.


----------



## ЮлькинБу (25 Мар 2015)

*Vanilla*, был период когда я спала точно так же как вы описываете, только ещё и заснуть не могла не выпив НПВС.
Не придумывайте себе страшилок начитавшись всякого в интернете, это лечится консервативно, грамотным мануальный терапевт всё исправит.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Мар 2015)

Явно не повезло с неврологом. Больше к нему не обращайтесь. Да и обращение к другому неврологу едва-ли что либо изменит. Если, конечно, он не использует мануальную терапию в лечении своих пациентов.
Страшного, к счастью, ничего нет. Алгоритм действий доктор Лукьянов Вам уже подсказал. Лечитесь и выздоравливайте!


----------



## Vanilla (26 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Они не правы. Это лечится.
> Вы рефреном повторяете слова о защемлении нерва. Какого? Никаких симптомов, указывающих на защемление у Вас нет. Вам показана мануальная терапия. И отнеситесь ответственно к выбору врача, а то опять начнут Вам рассказывать про защемлённые нервы. И обязательно начните делать лечебную физкультуру, попросите доктора подобрать Вам упражнения.


Вы не поверите врач меня не принял сегодня дважды потому что я без талона, а запись аж на 6 апреля только... Я ПРОСИДЕЛА 2 часа приехав раньше на час что бы быть первой в регистратуре уточнила, что уже изнываю, врачь пришла на пол часа позже это ладно, но меня бабульки  даже пропустили и жалели видя как я сидеть не могу да и ходить просто тяжко стало, а вы представляете что пропустить бабулькам  стоит... Я зашла в кабинет и врач сказала мне, что не примет меня пока всех кто по записи не пропустит, я говорю, что жду два часа и что мне уже больно, что ещё я уже не смогу и просто лягу, она посмотрела и сказала нет. Я очень нервная и ранимая стала и не сдерживаешь слез вылетела просто уехав  домой, но решила вернуться часов в 18 что основная масса прошла так как работала врач до 19. В итоге я приехала, а врач пошла домой. Вот и не знаю что сказать даже раз такое происходит...


doc написал(а):


> Они не правы. Это лечится.
> Вы рефреном повторяете слова о защемлении нерва. Какого? Никаких симптомов, указывающих на защемление у Вас нет. Вам показана мануальная терапия. И отнеситесь ответственно к выбору врача, а то опять начнут Вам рассказывать про защемлённые нервы. И обязательно начните делать лечебную физкультуру, попросите доктора подобрать Вам упражнения.


А по поводу  защемления, мне прошлый невролог сказала "защемление седалищного нерва"


ЮлькинБу написал(а):


> *Vanilla*, был период когда я спала точно так же как вы описываете, только ещё и заснуть не могла не выпив НПВС.
> Не придумывайте себе страшилок начитавшись всякого в интернете, это лечится консервативно, грамотным мануальный терапевт всё исправит.


Знаете, так страшно, что той жизни которая была не будет, что всю жизнь так и будет, а подумав о том что в ближайшие 2 года хочу родить  малыша так вообще слезы, если из за меня на нервной почве с ним что то не так будет... Очень хочется верить в то что все таки найдётся тот настоящий врач кто сможет помочь вернутся к нормальному образу жизни. Немного обидно, что когда стараешься вести здоровый образ жизни, не пью вообще, не курю, занималась спортом и работала, всегда улыбалась, а щас унылая какашка которую никто не узнает...


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Явно не повезло с неврологом. Больше к нему не обращайтесь. Да и обращение к другому неврологу едва-ли что либо изменит. Если,конечно, он не использует мануальную терапию в лечении своих пациентов.
> Страшного, к счастью, ничего нет. Алгоритм действий доктор Лукьянов вам уже подсказал. Лечитесь и выздоравливайте!


Теперь бы найти этого мануальщика путевого... Благо планирую в ближайший месяц переезд в Москву, возможно там получится реально вылечиться. За добрые слова спасибо большое!

Это вот заключение мрт


----------



## ЮлькинБу (26 Мар 2015)

Vanilla написал(а):


> Знаете, так страшно, что той жизни которая была не будет, что всю жизнь так и будет, а подумав о том что в ближайшие 2 года хочу родить малыша так вообще слезы, если из за меня на нервной почве с ним что то не так будет... Очень хочется верить в то что все таки найдётся тот настоящий врач кто сможет помочь вернутся к нормальному образу жизни. Немного обидно, что когда стараешься вести здоровый образ жизни, не пью вообще, не курю, занималась спортом и работала, всегда улыбалась, а щас унылая какашка которую никто не узнает...



Знаю, как никто другой знаю, Вы как будто меня описываете. Если интересно, почитайте мою темку https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23051/. 

Нервы берегите, они вносят свой посильный вклад в наши болезни, их надо беречь.

Не теряйте веру, всё обязательно получится


----------

